# World's greatest hobby train show this weekend, Pomona CA



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

World's greatest hobby train show this weekend, Pomona CA

http://wghshow.com/pom2017/

At the Fairplex in Pomona, CA. looks like a really big show based on the floor plans. Passing this along, as I won't be at this show.


----------

